# 14 day cut, Pt. 1



## iMan323 (Jan 19, 2004)

Current stats: weight 186-187lb, 13%bf.. height 6'2...<--not a variable   
I decided to break up my cutting process into small, easily attainable goals.  The goal for the next 2 weeks is to drop my b/f down to 12%.  If I exceed that goal that's fine also.  The idea is to be comfortable.  I'm gonna up my carbs to about 150-180 a day, but I will have days where they dip down to 120 grams or so.  I will consume most of my carbs during breakfast meal and somewhere during midday.  I gotta eat carbs, because if I don't I just feel like I'm throwing pebbles into a well, I am that hungry.  Oh well..1st entry tonite. 


BMR: 2,000 calories
when moderately active: 3,100
when doing nothing all day going to the gym few times a week, 2,700
Dropping my calories to about 2,500 a day should do the trick with my current energy expanditure.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

Best of luck with your goals!  
good to see you started a journal as well!


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 19, 2004)

Is it okay to start with a cheat day ? heheheh e   I'm too drunk


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 20, 2004)

*day 2...*

I don't know what the explanation is, but after eating some curly fries and blue cheese dressing as well as chuggin down about 5 drinks I look much harder today then I did yesterday   ...but I'm going low cal and low carb today  ..I also had a killer leg workout...


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 20, 2004)

I meant, I ate a lot yesterday


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 20, 2004)

Just a quick question, what supplements do you recommend I take during this little cut?  I'm gonna get me some glutamine tomorrow.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 2, 2004)

OK, time to bring this sucka out.   Lets get cut.  First entry tonight.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 2, 2004)

*day uno*

1 grilled chiken breast in a bun 400cal 30c 25p
1 apple 100 cal 20c

italian sausage + chiken n brocolli from the salad bar:
500cal 15c 30p

steak and a piece of bread 250cal 20c 30p
apple 100cal 20c

cereal/milk 250cal 25c 

atkins bar 220cal 22c 20p

1 michelob light: 137cal 11c 

totals: 2000c 140c 130p


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 3, 2004)

*day 2*

turkey sndwich 350cal 30 15p
pear 100cal 20c

clam chowder 300cal 20c 15p
turkey sndwich 300cal 30c 15p

lean beef grilled 200cal 30p
pear 100cal 20c

cereal with milk    250cal 27c

clam chowder repeat 300cal 20c 15p

workout: 
back

lean turkey meatballs 500cal 5c 40p
broccoli 200cal 20c

total: 2600 cal 185c 140p


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2004)

you counting the carbs in the atkin's bar?


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 3, 2004)

22 grams  

i abbreviate carbs (in grams)=c
protein in grams = p


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2004)

I know you abbreviate the carbs --> c but what atkin's bar got 22 carbs?


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 3, 2004)

atkins advantage something something crunchy mocha, i don't have any laying around.  Why, is it not as low carb as you thought it would be?


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2004)

you gotta subtract the fiber and the sugar alc.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 3, 2004)

I always go by total carb content.  If i'm off then I consume less carbs then I think..which is a good thing.


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

I guess so


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 4, 2004)

*day 3*

apple 100cal 10c
lean beef, grilled 200 30p

2 slices pizza 600cal 60c  <--college life 

lean turkey patty 200cal 20p

cereal 250cal 25c

eggs 3, fried  180cal 18p

1 small steamed potato 100 15cal
grilled trimmed pork chopper  250cal 30p

workout: plain cardio 30 min

ABB protein drink: 180cal 0c 40p

total:  2200 cal (rounded off to include coffee at school), 140c, 140p

too many carbs, too little protein...could've done without pizza if i had prepared properly.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 5, 2004)

*day 4*

pear 100cal 20c
apple 100cal 20c

bagel+cream cheese (college life, sigh).. 350cal 30c 5p

chicken breast, grilled 300cal 60p

beans 1 full can (college life again, broke n hungry).. 600cal 115c

apple 100cal 20c

ground beef wrapped in cabbage leaves, cooked 350cal 10c 30p

total: 2000calories 215carbs 95p

damn..way low on protein today.  i really need to do some shopping..there wasn't shit to eat around the house today

i took an hour long walk cuz i didnt feel like being sore tomorrow..(got work early in the morning)


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 7, 2004)

*day 5*

I ate good, although I didnt' track anything.  carb intake was moderate protein intake moderate too.  Total estimated calorie count around 2800


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Day 6*

beef burger 450cal 20c 30c
light yogurt 60cal 3c 5p

clam chowder 400cal 40c 30p

chicken sndwch 360cal 30c 25p
1 glass of milk

light yogurt 60cal 3c 5p
cereal 180cal 25c

steak ...YUMMY 250cal 50p
italian bread n butter 240cal 28c 

total 2100cal 161c 148p

could have used some fruit..


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 9, 2004)

*day 7*

cheat day...ok not really a cheat day, i ate exceptionally clean but i decided to give my metabolism a boost by drinking 3 pints of beer at the end of the night. whoo hoo.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 9, 2004)

*day 8*

soup 400cal 30c 25p

pizzaa 2 slices 600cal 60c

beef, lean, grilled 200cal 35p

2 franks, 360cal 15p
bread 1 sice, 60cal 15c

apple 100cal 20c
grapefruit 100cal 10c

sndwich 300cal 30 15p

apple .. 100cal 20c

tuna sndwich 280 30c 40p

....
workout: chest
....

total 2400 230cal 130 p

I REALLY NEED TO BUY SOME WHEY PROTEIN, I CANT EVEN COME CLOSE TO MY REQUIREMENTS

_

...................../´¯/) 
...................,/¯../ 
.................../..../ 
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸ 
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\ 
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...') 
..........\.................'...../ 
...........''...\.......... _.·´ 
.............\..............( 
..............\.............\....


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 10, 2004)

*day 9*

1 apple 100cal 20

1 slice pizza 300cal 30c

lean beef, grilled 200cal 35p

cereal+milk 200cal 25c 5p

eggs, hardboiled 2 140cal 15p

protein shake 200cal 25 p

beef grilled, 200cal 30p

clam chowder 230cal 22c 6p

fish filet in bread crumbs 300 10 35p

half of a grapefruit 100 10

total: 2000 cal 108 grams of carbs 146protein

workout: arms


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 11, 2004)

*day 10*

I'm just gonna post the totals for today...

2600 calories, 170 grams of carbs, 140 grams of proteins..

supps, multivatimine, glutamine..


I'd like to note that I'm making an excellent progress.  I'm looking much harder then two weeks ago,  the tire around my waist is shrinking , abs are starting to show.  What's most peculiar is that my protein intake is moderate at best and my carbs aren't that low...go figure


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 11, 2004)

Assuming that 3000 calories is my maintanance, I had a total caloric deficit of about 6,300 calories.  That's roughly 2 pounds of (hopefully mostly) fat.  Shit's looking good


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 16, 2004)

I've been pretty tied up last few days, but I'm gonna resume now.  I ate good.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 16, 2004)

*day 10*

200cal 250c 100p 

I need to order Optimum Nutrition whey...natural eating is impossible


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 17, 2004)

*day 11*

2400cal 195c 100p

I FINALLY ORDERED A BIG OL' BAG OF OPTIMUM NUTRITION WAY.  SOON I"LL BE ABLE TO EAT PROPERLY.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 18, 2004)

*day 12*

Today was the cleanest day yet.  2500 calories, 154 grams of carbs, 148 grams of protein.


I bought a protein shaker at the Vitamin Shop.  This is way cool.. My whey and my ephedrine should be arrive by friday..I can't wai


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 19, 2004)

*day 13*

2250 calories, 178 carbs, 108 protein..

My protein still hasn't gotten here. ..hopefull tomorrow...oh well


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 20, 2004)

*day 14*

I finally got my protein stuff...its some good shit..i like

today 2500calories 130g carbs 170protein ...   


AND WE'RE DONE.   

starting a new journal tomorrow.


----------

